# Team SnowFlow



## Rennschnegge (28. März 2017)

Soderle, da haben wir nun ausserhalb des Winterpokals eine Heimat ... bis zum nächsten Winterpokal ist es noch so lange


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (28. März 2017)

Hey, auch ich abonniere diesen Thread. 
Freu mich jetzt erst mal auf den Frühling, Sommer, Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. März 2017)

Eben auch ein Abo gesetzt!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. April 2017)

Ohjeeeee..... ich hab bei FB bei einer Startplatzverlosung für den MTB Marathon in Sundern mitgemacht. Was soll ich denn tun, wenn ich den gewinne?
Andererseits: 
Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen 
Aber wenn doch?
Wie soll ich die letzten Wochen noch trainieren? Ende nächster Woche ist ja Osterlauf, also wird bis dahin primär gelaufen, und weitere zwei Wochen später wäre dieser Marathon. Na ja, falls ich denn das Glück haben sollte, diesen Startplatz zu gewinnen, werd ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen, und teilnehmen. 
Falls nicht, tritt Plan B in Kraft: Dann meld ich mich kurzfristig (wenn das möglich ist) für den Suzuki Lake Run in Winterberg an. Falls das auch nicht klappt, tritt Plan C in Kraft: A....lecken, ich penne einfach aus, und lass den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Rennschnegge (7. April 2017)

Think positiv (blos nicht gewinnen )

Ich wuerde niemals nicht einen Marathon laufen oder ein Mtb Rennen (Hut ab)... somit bin ich Dir keine Hilfe bei der Entscheidung 

Gruesse aus Mallorca!!

Wie erwartet.. die Powersenioren machen mich platt 

Montag zum einrollen 80 km... Dienstag 112 km... Mittwoch habe ich mich vom Zimmer an den Pool und wieder zurück gerollt .... Donnerstag 115 km.... und heute...
. aehm Pool, oder evtl schaffe ich ja auch den weiten Weg.. ca 200 m bis zum Strand 
Diese Wellen bergauf wo man am Anfang schon in unendlicher Weite das Ende sieht (das ist aber nie das Ende... die naechste Welle kommt sicher danach  )und wieviel Hoehenmeter man hoch muss bringen mich um und dieser permanente Gegenwind 

Aber sonst ist es hier echt toll


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. April 2017)

Ich beneide Dich. Wäre jetzt auch gern auf Mallorca. Wo genau seid Ihr da?
Und mit den Wellen meinst du das, was in den Tourenbeschreibungen immer großes bzw. kleines Wellblech heisst?
Haben wir letztes Jahr auch hinter uns gebracht, mit auch jeder Menge Gegenwind. Ich hätte k..... können. 
Zwischendurch war ich soweit, das ich das Rad in die Ecke schmeissen und auf den nächsten Bus warten wollte.


----------



## Rennschnegge (7. April 2017)

Wir sind direkt in Arenal... aber vom Nachtleben habe ich noch nix mitbekommen ... ich liege um 22 Uhr brav im Bett... falls ich nicht schon vorher am Tisch eingeschlafen bin 

Mit Wellen meine ich zbsp "Delta"... nicht besonders steil aber immer stetig bergauf... und elendig lang... diese Dinger ziehen mich total aus... auch mental sind die grausam weil nur geradeaus ... und die Powersenioren fahren auf der Ebene fast die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie an diesen Wellen...

Ich muss noch viiiiiel trainieren.... ok die Senioren sind in diesem Jahr schon 4000 km geradelt..(der auf dem Bild 73 Jahre alt..ist als Leistungssportler Marathons gelaufen, wenn am Berg einer von den jungen wilden Rennradlern von hinten kommt spurtet er mit dem die Berge hoch... unglaublich..) ich bin gerade in meinem ganzen Leben ca 5000 km geradelt und davon ca 1500km mim Rennradel (fahre ja erst seit Ende Sommer 2016) im Flachland... also noch ausbaufähig


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. April 2017)

Wir sind immer in Can Picafort. Zum rennradeln optimal. Ja, so ne Rentnertruppe hat mich vor zwei Jahren auch mal fertig gemacht. Die fahren immer konstant ihr Tempo. Hut ab


----------



## Drahteseli (7. April 2017)

Ihr seid ja schon fleißig unterwegs

Mit dem Rennrad kann ich mich aber glaube nicht anfreunden, hab immer Angst mit den dünnen Reifen umzukippen
Aber dafür roll ich mit dem MTB weiter munter durch die Gegend.
Hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche schön, da haben wir dann auch Bikeurlaub im Thüringer Wald geplant (vllt finden wir sogar noch Schnee)



Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ohjeeeee..... ich hab bei FB bei einer Startplatzverlosung für den MTB Marathon in Sundern mitgemacht. Was soll ich denn tun, wenn ich den gewinne?
> Andererseits:
> Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen
> Aber wenn doch?
> ...



Falls du ihn bekommen solltest, einfach mal just for fun mitfahren
Falls nicht klingen die anderen Optionen auch ok.

Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch zu meinem ersten Rennen angemeldet, mal sehen was das wird.
Aber ich gehe auch so ran, schlechter als der letzte Platz kann es ja nicht werden

Wobei mein kleiner Bruder mir neulich gesagt hat ich bin bergab besser geworden, er kommt mit seinem Hardtail nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. April 2017)

@Drahteseli 
Probier es mal mit dem Renner aus. Mir macht das total viel Spaß. Ich werd mal abwarten, ob ich den Startplatz überhaupt bekomme, und wenn, dann schieb ich Panik, aber ich glaub, ich werde dran teilnehmen. Bis dahin werde ich denn noch mal gucken, was so geht, und mal Streckenprofil anschauen, hab hier eine Strecke, von der Entfernung passts, aber Höhenmeter hab ich halt 200 m weniger als im Marathon. 
Bis dahin heisst es locker bleiben, noch ist ja nix entschieden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2017)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Wir sind immer in Can Picafort.


 
Ja, da war ich auch schon. Zum Saisonstart ganz nett. Auf dem Heimweg haben wir am Hafen in Alcudia immer ein Stück Erdbeerkuchen und einen Caffee con Leche genommen.
Der Wind ist wirklich manchmal ganz schön heftig. Und dann mit den Baggys, weiten Jersey und Rucksack auf dem Renner. Die reinen Rennradler haben immer etwas pikiert geguckt. Aber damals war ich noch so fit, dass ich die Rentner abhängen konnte.

Ansonsten, so als Tip fürs fitwerden: Intervalltraining. Ist eklig, funktioniert aber. Ich habe es früher am Ortshügel praktiziert. Im höchstmöglichen Gang im Wiegetritt den Berg hoch, locker runtergerollt, dann wieder das Gleiche von vorn. 10-12 mal wiederholen und das Ganze dreimal pro Woche. Zusätzlich zum "normalen" fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. April 2017)

Ja, die reinen Rennradler gucken bei mir und meinem Mann auch immer ganz bescheiden. Wir sehen halt nicht wie Rennradler aus. Dieses Abchecken find ich ja ätzend. Aber so sind se nunmal  die Rennradler


----------



## Rennschnegge (8. April 2017)

Jede Menge Schafe


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. April 2017)

Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Rennschnegge (10. April 2017)

Das sind diese elendigen Wellen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. April 2017)

Kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Ich bekomm schon wieder Fernweh


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. September 2017)

Huhu Zusammen 

Ich hoffe Ihr habt den Sommer gut ueberstanden... die Wetterprognose der naechsten Wochen sieht grauslich aus und meine Motivation laesst schon die letzten Wochen zu wuenschen uebrig... 
Aber bald geht es ja wieder los mit dem Winterpokal .... und ich muss mich motivieren ... denn Mallorca fuer April ist wieder gebucht... und ich will diese elendigen Wellen besser hochkommen... also muss ich im Winter gezielt etwas tun ... ich bin dabei im Winterpokal  wer noch ?

Liebe Grüße Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. September 2017)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei 
Bin lauftechnisch auch wieder einigermassen fit, und somit kann der Winter kommen.
Am 16. September bin ich beim Muddy Angel Run in Köln dabei, und als Staffelläuferin laufe ich einen Teil des Frankfurt Marathons Ende Oktober. 
Am liebsten würde ich nächstes Jahr wieder den Duathlon mit meiner Schwester rocken, und dafür muss ich im Winter auch was tun.
Im April bin ich relativ spontan in Sundern beim SKS-Bikemarathon auf der Funstrecke gestartet, und diese Zeit 2:11:xx auf 35 (oder warens 30?) km will ich unterbieten. 
Ich hoffe, wir motivieren uns gemeinsam im Winter.


----------



## Drahteseli (8. September 2017)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei 
Für nächstes Jahr habe ich zwar noch kein wirkliches Ziel, aber die Fitness sollte auf jedenfall nicht zu sehr einbrechen... 
Außerdem will ich diesen Winter generell mehr Sport machen 

Bitte erzählt mir nix vom deutschen Wetter,grade genieße ich knapp 30 Grad auf Teneriffa 
Und will auch nicht mehr zurück


----------



## Rennschnegge (8. September 2017)

Suppi, dann simmer schon zu Dritt !

Drahteseli, geniesse Teneriffa 
Hier 16 Grad Regen 

Viel Spass!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. September 2017)

Verdammt, ist es schon wieder soweit? OK, bin gerne wieder dabei. Macht 4. Ich hätte aber trotzdem lieber Sommer, Sonne....


----------



## Rennschnegge (19. September 2017)

Supi  oh ja bitte noch ganz viel Sonne !!! Morgen kommt mein neues Motorrad dann kann ich noch ein bissl fahren bis Anfang November die Radelzeit losgeht 

Also sobald es möglich ist melden wir wieder Snow-Flow an ... Drahteseli hast Du noch das Bild ?

Und Nr 5 benötigen wir noch...

Ik freu mir


----------



## Drahteseli (4. Oktober 2017)

Das Bild habe ich natürlich noch 


 

Also wer hat noch Lust im Winterpokal unter unserem Banner zu radeln?


----------



## Janidi (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Team SnowFlow,
ich brauche Motivation für den Winter und möchte gerne in eurem Team mitfahren.
Ist der letzte Platz noch frei?

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart
Janina


----------



## Rennschnegge (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Janidi,
danke fuer Deine Anfrage !
Wir sind ein nettes, kommunikatives Maedelsteam ohne Gewinnambition aber dennoch mit Ehrgeiz.
Wichtig ist auch, dass Du die Winterzeit mit uns durchhaelst ...
Wenn das fuer Dich gut klingt und die anderen 3 Teammember einverstanden sind, gerne.
Liebe Gruesse Schnegge


----------



## Janidi (14. Oktober 2017)

Hi Schnegge,
das klingt super für mich und ich hoffe durchzuhalten 
Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## Rennschnegge (14. Oktober 2017)

@Dumbledore1005 @Drahteseli @Chaotenkind 
Fuer Euch io Janidi aufzunehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2017)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> @Dumbledore1005 @Drahteseli @Chaotenkind
> Fuer Euch io Janidi aufzunehmen?


 
Na klar doch!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Oktober 2017)

Na klar, gern


----------



## Drahteseli (16. Oktober 2017)

natürlich 

Dann können wir uns heute gleich pünktlich als Team eintragen


----------



## Rennschnegge (16. Oktober 2017)

Team ist eröffnet 

Bitte tragt Euch ein !! Ladies Only - SnowFlow 

Ik freu mir


----------



## Janidi (18. Oktober 2017)

Cool, danke für die Aufnahme.

Ich freu mich


----------



## Rennschnegge (10. Dezember 2017)

Winterwonderland


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2017)

Geil!
Und den Spielanzug habe ich schon mal in grün auf nem Foto gesehen und gleich ein Auge drauf geworfen. Gibt es den auch in XS, bzw. wie fällt der denn aus? Schwitzt man drin, oder geht es? So viel Dampf geht durch die Membrane ja leider nicht durch. Ach, und wo bekommt man das Teil für nen vernünftigen Preis?


----------



## Rennschnegge (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe einen "Spielanzug" aus der ersten Charge... Groesse L bei 1,75 m und ca 60 kg... Am Oberkörper ist er viel zu weit, ich trage normalerweise noch einen Getraenkerucksack drunter... so bleibt alles sauber  Auf dem Bild habe ich eine grosse Trinkflasche mit Tee vorne am Bauch im Anzug..so bleibt Bauch und Trinkflasche warm 
Die aktuelle Charge wurde wohl groessenmaessig geaendert.
Ich liebe das Ding... und ziehe es immer an unter ca 15 Grad und wenn es nach Dreck oder Regen aussieht..es hat super viele Lueftungsoeffnungsmoeglichkeiten.. berghoch alles auf und bergrunter wieder alles zu 
Ich wuerde ihn mir jederzeit wieder holen.. 
Letztens waren noch ein paar Restposten bei BikeDiscount in Bonn rumgelegen zu verguenstigtem Preis..


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Da werde ich gleich mal im Netz schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Dezember 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Da werde ich gleich mal im Netz schauen.



Unisex. Kleinste Größe "S". Leider nicht nur etwas, sondern etwas viel zu groß. Alleine die Ärmel würden mir mehr als 10 cm über die Hände hinaus reichen, und in die "Weite" passe ich zweimal rein. Verdammt, den gibt es auch noch mit langen Beinen (abzippbar). Das wäre echt was für den Winter gewesen.


----------



## Rennschnegge (15. Dezember 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Unisex. Kleinste Größe "S". Leider nicht nur etwas, sondern etwas viel zu groß. Alleine die Ärmel würden mir mehr als 10 cm über die Hände hinaus reichen, und in die "Weite" passe ich zweimal rein. Verdammt, den gibt es auch noch mit langen Beinen (abzippbar). Das wäre echt was für den Winter gewesen.



Oh Mist .. ja, den mit den langen Beinen gab es noch nicht als ich meinen gekauft habe.. sonst haette ich den sicher geholt... ich konnte auch keine andere Groesse anprobieren... es gab nur die eine... Arme sind bei mir auch sehr lang und eben Oberkörper sehr weit... aber alles im Rahmen... halt seeehr laessig 
Schade ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2017)

Ja, auch die Rückenlänge liegt mehr als 15 cm über der meinen. Da würde mir der Schritt fast in den Kniekehlen hängen. Lässig durchaus, aber damit bleibe ich am Sattel hängen. Und Hüftumfang 100 cm in Größe S! Welcher Zwerg hat denn so einen Umfang? Ich hab grad mal 80 cm. Und in der Taille ist die Diskrepanz noch größer. Dieses ständige Anpassen der Größen nach oben geht mir auf den Frack. Vor 25 Jahren hat mir das damalige "S" gepasst. Meine MX-Hose damals war ne Herren 46. Heute fällt die gleiche Größe so groß aus, dass ich drin versinke.


----------



## Janidi (28. Januar 2018)

Hier nun endlich die Bilder von meinem Bike


----------



## Rennschnegge (28. Januar 2018)

Coool  und standesgemäß eingesaut..aehm eingeweiht  
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Rennschnegge (29. Januar 2018)

@Janidi ... Peter Sagan kriegt schwer Konkurrenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janidi (30. Januar 2018)

1. von 68 Mitfahrern!


----------



## Rennschnegge (28. September 2018)

Huhu Zusammen!

Ich hoffe Ihr habt den Sommer gut überstanden 

Damit ich zum Winterpokal fit bin habe ich mir meine jaehrliche Erkaeltung bereits derzeit schon genommen 

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ? Team SnowFlow 2018/19?

Liebe Grüße Schnegge


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (28. September 2018)

Ich wäre auch gern wieder dabei.


----------



## Drahteseli (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin dem Ganzen auch nicht abgeneigt, wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob ich oft aufs Rad komme


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2018)

Das ist doch egal, wie oft man aufs Rad kommt, dabeisein zählt


----------



## Janidi (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, weiß aber auch noch nicht ob ich es wieder so oft aufs Rad schaffe.
Fehlt nur noch Chaotenkind, dann sind wir vollzählig


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr aussetzen, um die Gefahr zu mindern, mich aufs Rad zu setzen, wenn ich es nicht sollte. Aber wenn ihr niemanden anderen findet, dann mache ich wieder mit. Kann aber passieren, dass ich unters Messer muss. Danach ist halt für 12 Wochen Pause.


----------



## Rennschnegge (7. Oktober 2018)

Prima also wird es ein "SnowFlow" Team geben.

@Chaotenkind, bitte entscheide Du, was fuer Dich besser ist. Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns wenn Du mitmachst, aber Gesundheit geht vor.

Sofern fuer das Team io könnte eine Bekannte von mir den Platz übernehmen sofern sich Chaotenkind gegen eine diesjährige Teilnahme entscheidet. 

Ich werde uns als Team auf jeden Fall wieder anmelden und freue mich


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2018)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, bitte entscheide Du, was fuer Dich besser ist. Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns wenn Du mitmachst, aber Gesundheit geht vor.
> 
> Sofern fuer das Team io könnte eine Bekannte von mir den Platz übernehmen sofern sich Chaotenkind gegen eine diesjährige Teilnahme entscheidet.



Dann würde ich sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr aussetze. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und Erfolg. Ich werde das Rennen hier aber verfolgen.


----------



## Rennschnegge (7. Oktober 2018)

Schade, aber wir bleiben in Kontakt 

So liebes SnowFlow Team soll ich meiner Bekannten zusagen, oder habt Ihr eine andere Idee ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janidi (8. Oktober 2018)

Wirklich schade Chaotenkind, aber sehr vernünftige Entscheidung!
Sag deiner Bekannten gerne Bescheid


----------



## Rennschnegge (9. Oktober 2018)

Jippiiii, 
Team ist gegründet. Bitte tragt Euch ein:
https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/22

Ladies Only - SnowFlow


----------



## Drahteseli (10. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank fürs erstellen 

Deine Bekannte darf gerne bei uns mitfahren


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. September 2019)

Mädels, wer ist wieder dabei im Team SnowFlow?
Würde mich nach einer bescheidenen Saison freuen, mit Euch in den Winterpokal gehen zu dürfen


----------



## Rennschnegge (23. September 2019)

Hi Dumbledore, ich waere dabei 
Wie sieht es bei den Anderen aus? 
Ab wann geht das nochmal los?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. September 2019)

Ab dem 29.10 geht es los, Teams können wohl ab dem 14.10. gegründet werden.


----------



## StefHeld (23. September 2019)

Hallo Leute! Ich würde auch gerne wieder mitmachen. Letztes Jahr war schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. September 2019)

Prima, ich freu mich auf Euch und auf Eure Motivation


----------



## Rennschnegge (30. September 2019)

@Janidi , @Drahteseli, @Chaotenkind wo steckt Ihr? Wir haben noch 2 freie Plätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (1. Oktober 2019)

Hey   
Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich dieses Jahr mitmache
Wenn ich im Winter noch seltener zum Biken komme wie im Sommer, wird es echt mau mit punkten fürs Radeln.
Momentan bin ich anderweitig recht beschäftigt.

Falls sich sonst keiner weiter findet, könnte ich aber helfen das Team voll zu machen 

Mit Chaotenkind habe ich zum LO Treffen geredet, ich glaube sie ist dieses Jahr nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Oktober 2019)

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Team bilden denn eigentlich? Können wir ja erst ab mitte Oktober. Oder können wir einfach das alte Team reaktivieren und die Mitglieder dementsprechend zufügen?


----------



## Rennschnegge (1. Oktober 2019)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das mit dem Team bilden denn eigentlich? Können wir ja erst ab mitte Oktober. Oder können wir einfach das alte Team reaktivieren und die Mitglieder dementsprechend zufügen?



Aktivieren geht nicht. Neu anmelden und Jeder beantragt dann seine Mitgliedschaft und 'Teamchef' bestaetigt Mitgliedsanfrage.


----------



## Rennschnegge (1. Oktober 2019)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich dieses Jahr mitmache
> Wenn ich im Winter noch seltener zum Biken komme wie im Sommer, wird es echt mau mit punkten fürs Radeln.
> Momentan bin ich anderweitig recht beschäftigt.
> ...



Schade...... :-(... Aber vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr wieder 

Also, dann suchen wir zur Teambildung noch ein nettes, motiviertes Maedel für den Winterpokal. Wir werden nicht die Besten sein, aber Spass haben und uns gegenseitig motivieren um über den Winter zu kommen  traut Euch


----------



## Janidi (6. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
ich war die ganze Zeit noch etwas unschlüssig, ob ich nun mitmachen will oder nicht.
Aber ich denke ein wenig Motivation über den Winter kann sicher nicht schaden und deshalb bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2019)

Prima @Janidi, dann simmer 4, noch 1 Platz frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (7. Oktober 2019)

wisst ihr was , ich mach doch mit  

Dieses Wochenende gab es viel Matsch unter dem Reifen und eine Ausfahrt mit Helmlampe. 
Das hat mal wieder Bock auf mehr gemacht


----------



## Rennschnegge (7. Oktober 2019)

Dann simmer vollständig  Snowflow 19/20
Ich melde dann am 14.10. an


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Oktober 2019)

Prima, ich freu mich schon. Bin zwar momentan eher laufend unterwegs, aber das gibt ja auch Punkte


----------



## StefHeld (7. Oktober 2019)

Super! Freue mich auf Euch alle!


----------



## Janidi (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich war gestern nach einer halben Ewigkeit auch mal wieder laufen. Heute kann ich mich vor lauter Muskelkater kaum bewegen :-D


----------



## Rennschnegge (14. Oktober 2019)

Huhu, also Team SnowFlow ist eröffnet.... Muss noch etwas verfeinert werden aber bitte beantragt Eure Teilnahme


----------



## Rennschnegge (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
bald ist es wieder soweit!
Wer ist dabei??


----------



## StefHeld (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde Ende Oktober am Fuß operiert, und werde wohl eine Zeitlang ausfallen. Leider bin ich dadurch dieses Mal nicht dabei.


----------



## Rennschnegge (2. Oktober 2020)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich werde Ende Oktober am Fuß operiert, und werde wohl eine Zeitlang ausfallen. Leider bin ich dadurch dieses Mal nicht dabei.



Oh ne, ich drücke Dir die Daumen! 🍀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (4. Oktober 2020)

@Chaotenkind ,@Janidi ,@Drahteseli 
Was ist mit Euch? 😁


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Oktober 2020)

Nein, ich weiß, dass ich mich beim WP gerne selbst unter Druck setze. Das ist nicht gut, von daher lasse ich von solchen Aktivitäten mittlerweile die Finger. Und dann schiebe ich auch noch eine notwendige OP vor mir her...


----------



## Drahteseli (5. Oktober 2020)

Alles Gute für deine OP @Dumbledore1005 
Und auch alles Gute für dich @Chaotenkind falls du dich für die OP entscheidest.
Druck musst du dir doch gar nicht machen, entweder du schaffst es zu fahren oder auch nicht.
Wenn wir ganz viele passive Teammitglieder sind werden wir vllt trotzdem gewinnen und die Liste von hinten anführen 

Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig ob ich dieses Jahr mit dabei bin oder nicht...

Im Sommer bin ich schon echt wenig Rad gefahren, wenn man von den täglichen Wegen absieht und im Winter wird es vermutlich nicht unbedingt besser werden.
Auch aufs Pferd werde ich mich im Winter aus diversen Gründen kaum schwingen.

Wenn ihr noch Teammitglieder sucht kann ich gerne einen Platz einnehmen, aber das wird eher so als Platzhalter bei mir


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2020)

Danke für Eure lieben Wünsche. Ich hoffe, ich bin bald wieder zurück auf meinem Bike


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. Oktober 2020)

Ach schade, aber wie Ihr wisst hatten wir ja noch nie Gewinnambitionen, somit keinen Druck 😉
@Chaotenkind alles Gute 🍀

Somit sind wir sicher bisher 2 Teilnehmerinnen. 1x vielleicht 

Sofern also nette Maedels Zeit und Lust haben unser Team zu verstärken, wir wollen nicht die Besten sein sondern bei uns steht Motivation und Spaß im Vordergrund. Gerne melden 🙃


----------



## Janidi (13. Oktober 2020)

An alle, die dieses Jahr krankheitsbedingt nicht teilnehmen können, auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!
Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass ich nochmal so viele Punkte zusammen "fahre" wie im letzten Jahr, habe aber im Moment ziemlich viel Spaß am Rad fahren, deshalb wäre ich gerne wieder dabei 
@Dumbledore1005: Wie lief denn eigentlich euer Sommerpokal?


----------



## Rennschnegge (13. Oktober 2020)

Team eröffnet, bitte Anfrage stellen wer mag 😉
Ladies only - SnowFlow


----------



## Drahteseli (24. Oktober 2022)

Der Winterpokal steht wieder vor der Tür

Dieses Jahr hab ich etwas mehr Zeit und wäre wieder am Start 
Das Team ist auch schon eröffnet 
Ladies Only - Snowflow


----------



## Rennschnegge (24. Oktober 2022)

Angemeldet, wer ist noch dabei ? Los anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2022)

Oberarmkopffraktur + anstehende Halswirbel-OP. Wobei ich noch nicht weiss, ob die wegen der ersten Malade stattfinden kann. Aber ob so, oder so ich bin mal wieder raus. Spazieren gehen ist derzeit angesagt.


----------



## Rennschnegge (27. Oktober 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Oberarmkopffraktur + anstehende Halswirbel-OP. Wobei ich noch nicht weiss, ob die wegen der ersten Malade stattfinden kann. Aber ob so, oder so ich bin mal wieder raus. Spazieren gehen ist derzeit angesagt.



Oh nein, gute Besserung 🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Oberarmkopffraktur + anstehende Halswirbel-OP. Wobei ich noch nicht weiss, ob die wegen der ersten Malade stattfinden kann. Aber ob so, oder so ich bin mal wieder raus. Spazieren gehen ist derzeit angesagt.


Gute Besserung und drücke die Daumen für die OP!


----------



## Rennschnegge (28. Oktober 2022)

Wo sind die Mädels die im Winterpokal unser Team unterstützen ?
Ein bisschen Motivation tut uns doch allen gut besonders im Winter 😇


----------

